# Our first kidding, finally!! (Standard Nubian)



## texsea (May 30, 2016)

️ It's a doe!! Meet Judy. ️










We've been waiting a while for this! It seemed our pair wasn't going to breed. I never witnessed the breeding, just saw him following her around the way they do. And she's very evasive, strategically standing on logs etc to be just out of reach. I marked on the calendar when he started following her around like a madman so I'd have somewhat of a due date range to look at. I noticed she was pregnant maybe a month ago (she's a large Nubian and was pregnant with a single).

I started checking her ligaments and was able to notice when they "disappeared". (Of course I noticed this right before we had to go somewhere! Grrr.). When we came home a few hours later, she was acting differently so I knew she was in labor. She was noisy and uneasy. We were able to watch the baby being born Wednesday night at around 9:30pm or so. 

And I'm glad to say first-time-mom is feeding baby. I did help make sure baby latched on after she was cleaned up. I read on FiasCoFarm that baby needs to eat within 1 hr. I'm sure that'd be flexible but still I would feel awful if I didn't make sure. It was tricky but I held mom steady with one hand on her back so she wouldn't turn around and then moved baby with my other hand toward the udder. I found it made mom more comfortable if I sent baby under her stomach towards the udder rather than from behind.

Just thought I'd share our new baby. We're so excited and thankful!! ️️


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

texsea said:


> ️ It's a doe!! Meet Judy. ️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done! We had to get the vet out for our first kid ever, though he was a brute out of a mum with a small pelvis so.. yeah. She's a little beauty though!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

texsea said:


> ️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a doll. Congratulations and well done.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie! Actually within an hour is being flexible. I like my kids to nurse within half an hour.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for that wonderful dose of adorableness with my breakfast. Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

aww so adorable! I just love those ears!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! She's adorable!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congratulations! So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, super cute.


----------



## Vanaheimr (Dec 3, 2017)

Too cute, I am soooo jealous (still waiting here)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is so cute!!! Congrats


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow, total cuteness! Congrats!


----------



## Mary Turner (Oct 17, 2017)

Beautiful Judy.

Sent from my XT1254 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

What a precious and beautiful baby girl! Congratulations!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh she is beautiful!!


----------



## texsea (May 30, 2016)

TooManyBoers said:


> Nicely done! We had to get the vet out for our first kid ever, though he was a brute out of a mum with a small pelvis so.. yeah. She's a little beauty though!


Thanks  And wow! Did you know beforehand or was it an emergency thing?


----------



## texsea (May 30, 2016)

Vanaheimr said:


> Too cute, I am soooo jealous (still waiting here)


Hang in there!! I know the feeling


----------



## texsea (May 30, 2016)

billiejw89 said:


> aww so adorable! I just love those ears!


I know, right! And I love how the ears are so soft and flexible (maybe not the best word?) when they're young


----------



## texsea (May 30, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> Actually within an hour is being flexible. I like my kids to nurse within half an hour.


Really? Well phew! I'm glad I made sure then.

I think the baby will survive if it's longer but maybe it greatly reduces the chance mom will let her nurse. ? I wonder. ? Here's why I say that...

We used to lease a field to a family who had Nubians. We didn't have any of our own then, so we enjoyed looking at them etc. And although we had no obligation for their wellbeing, we'd call them when it seemed something was wrong. Sometimes the mom (doe) would get the baby all cleaned up but wouldn't let baby nurse. We'd call and tell them and they'd head out. This would be HOURS later. Often they'd take baby home to bottle-feed if they couldn't get mom to take the baby. I wonder had they tried within the first hour in some of those cases, if the outcome would've been better.

I was so relieved our first time mom fed the baby with some gentle encouragement. Does anyone happen to know if that means she'll automatically do it next birthing?


----------



## texsea (May 30, 2016)

Update! Judy is doing well. She’s so stinkin’ cute. It’s interesting to watch them. It seems they have natural instinct to take cover when they’re going to lay down. She likes to sleep in a nesting box. :-D. I’ve also seen her squeeze into or under many other places. 

One of our sheep had her baby on Wednesday, so now she’ll have a little playmate


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

texsea said:


> Thanks  And wow! Did you know beforehand or was it an emergency thing?


We knew she was preggers but she was a little too young as they broke in with our young buck at the time. She's now been retired after having two c sections. We never knew she had a small pelvis though, the only time we didn't have the vet to her was with twin girls... and they were girls, so yeah. Smaller.


----------

